# New 90 Gallon Tank



## tsmerchant (Jan 5, 2010)

I just started a 90 Gallon Tank, 2" live sand, 75lbs live rock, 4 damsels and started on 2 Jan 10. So far so good, but today the live rock has brown stuff on it. Can someone tell me if this is something i should be worried about. I have pictures posted under Aquarium Gallery - Tim Merchant. Any help would be appreciated.

Tim


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Alot of reasons there could be that stuff(algae):
-If the fish were added before a nitrogen cycle took place, thats a BIG problem.
-If the tank is in direct sunlight, thats a problem that could lead to algae growth.
-If you feed more than the fish can eat in 3 minutes, thats a problem that could lead to algae growth.
-If you have the tank lights on for more than 12 hours, that could lead to algae growth.


----------



## tsmerchant (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you, when do you think i should put in like a cleaner crew? Hermits and stuff like that..


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well first off the tank hasnt even cycled yet and IMO you will regret the damsels (very mean) if they make it thru the cycle. We need to know what type of lighting you have MH, T-5, PC or VHO, the wattage and how long they are on, the type of filtration you are running a skimmer and what one are you running, how much flow and circulation, what are you test results and please not just they are good we need the actuall numbers. The tank can go thru many different phases as far as algea is concerned during the cycle and for up to 6 months.


----------



## tsmerchant (Jan 5, 2010)

ok here goes

lighting:
Aqualight Retrofit attached to the top of my canopy
Flourescent Lamps
2 Actinic Blue 96 Watt 
2 White 10,000K daylight 
4 moonlights

6am, blue/wht lights are turned on
5pm, wht lights turned off
8pm blue lights turned off and moonlights turned on
11 pm the moonlights are turned off.


125 wet/dry bio ball with a pondmaster model 9.5 that does 950 GPH

2" agrilite sand
70lbs of live rock.

the only thing i do is feed the fish

Your opionons and recommendations are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks again

Tim


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK here we go and just so you know these are JMO's. 
I would limit your lighting to 12 hr's total
12 hr's blue
8 hr's daylights
WetDry's work great at converting food and fish waste to nitrates but that is where they stop then you need to clean 1/2 of them or you will be fighting nitrates.
I assume your only flow and circulation is the mag 9.5 return pump if so you need to add a couple PH's in the display and I would suggest 2 Koralia 4's.
I dont see anything about a skimmer or your test results.
I might consider a few astrea snails and a few hermits. I would think about changing out your WetDry for a sump/refugium and fill it with macro algeas and a quality skimmer both of them will make things much easier IMO


----------



## tsmerchant (Jan 5, 2010)

Archer, Thank you very much, i brought a water sample to my local store and everything tested good except he said my saltwater level was extremely low. I just finished adding additional salt, hopefully that will work. I will reduce my lighting and hopefully add a proteing skimmer next week (finances). Thank you again for your help.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

How are you checking your salt????


----------



## tsmerchant (Jan 5, 2010)

with one of those hydrometers..


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would seriously consider getting a Refractometer because hydrometers are really bad about being off.


----------

